# masterbuilt mb20077618 no vents?



## kylaker (Aug 8, 2021)

Got a   Masterbuilt MB20077618 Analog Electric Smoker with 2 Smoking Racks, 30 inch, Black for fathers day.Have smoked in it couple times now but cant get a lot of smoke. Other smokers I see have vents in top and bottom my has none.Should i put some in? Tried last time leavening  lid off chip box it smoked a lot better any help would be  appreciated Thanks!


----------



## wurthu (Mar 29, 2022)

Ever figure this one out?  My MB20071117 has the same issue but didn't begin that way.  I believe air comes in through the bottom via the grease tube.  Just wrapping the foil in the drip tray without poking a hole killed the smoke.  The actual pathway may be clogged now... design a bit wonky with an elbow and I can't get my hand in under the element.  If I leave the feed hopper off the side it sure smokes up fast!  That's not a solution though.  Seems air related.


----------



## kylaker (Mar 29, 2022)

wurthu said:


> Ever figure this one out?  My MB20071117 has the same issue but didn't begin that way.  I believe air comes in through the bottom via the grease tube.  Just wrapping the foil in the drip tray without poking a hole killed the smoke.  The actual pathway may be clogged now... design a bit wonky with an elbow and I can't get my hand in under the element.  If I leave the feed hopper off the side it sure smokes up fast!  That's not a solution though.  Seems air related.


what I did was drilled holes in bottom of smoke box now it smokes big time.


----------



## wurthu (Mar 29, 2022)

kylaker said:


> what I did was drilled holes in bottom of smoke box now it smokes big time.



So it was airflow!  I think this may be in the cards for me.  When you say the bottom, the actual bottom or in the side close to the bottom?


----------



## kylaker (Mar 30, 2022)

wurthu said:


> So it was airflow!  I think this may be in the cards for me.  When you say the bottom, the actual bottom or in the side close to the bottom?


the actual bottom of smoke box


----------



## wurthu (Mar 30, 2022)

kylaker said:


> the actual bottom of smoke box



I appreciate the time.  Thank you!


----------

